# 2VP Winnipeg Iltis Photos/Info Wanted



## rotrhed (6 Mar 2014)

I'm the owner of Iltis 86419, a vehicle that spent the bulk of its life in Winnipeg with 2PPCLI. Looking for any photos or recollections anyone might have of the Iltis in service specifically with 2VP. While generally an Iltis is an Iltis, I'm trying to pinpoint battalion-specific details such as tac signs, paint schemes, equipment load, etc.

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## Jay4th (12 Oct 2014)

Contact Rob Love over at mapleleafup.org


----------

